# Do You Like Baked Beans?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

A staple food from where I grew up. Just wondering if you like the humble baked beans? And when do you tend to have it? Breakfast? Lunch? Snack? Supper?

Good enough for me straight outta can.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

No, I don't. Where are you from?


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Here in the American Midwest, baked beans are a staple side to any summertime BBQ (or burgers or hot dogs/bratwursts). I don't hate them, but I don't like them. Maybe because my mom always makes Puerto Rican rice and beans, and the thought of sweet beans makes me cringe. But they're not as bad as cold potato salad or that horrid cold pasta salad. Both are swimming in mayo and both make me gag.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

yes, I do. A full English is a good way to start the day. 

I have found a brand of baked beans that are organic, less salt and less sugar. That's now my choice.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

senza sordino said:


> yes, I do. A full English is a good way to start the day.
> 
> I have found a brand of baked beans that are organic, less salt and less sugar. That's now my choice.


Care to share the brand?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Love 'em. I make my own every now and then.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I am not very fond of the canned variety, as they produce a lot of flatulence.

I make my own, by soaking the dry beans in water for up to two days, regularly changing the soaking water, and thus reducing the offensive indigestible sugars, and then cooking them in a pressure cooker. Once cooked, I can either serve them right away, as they are buttery soft and tasty, or I can add spices and condiments and bake them in the oven for an additional half hour to blend the flavours. It is said that beans taste best the following day, and they certainly do taste great for many days after and can also be frozen for use as quick meals, if making sufficient quantities.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Available here in North America
View attachment 46318


I'm an immigrant from England. So I like all things English: food, TV, music.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

senza sordino said:


> Available here in North America
> 
> View attachment 46318
> 
> ...


They look nice! I expect Waitrose sell something similar but sadly there isn't one where I live.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Forget the foie gras, bring on the baked beans.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I so totally love baked beans. Nothing like those big fat hot dogs, we used to call 'em "specials" back in Brooklyn, New York, served up with a big portion of baked beans. Deli mustard served on the hot dogs of course, New York style!
Paper plates a must!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Fry bacon and remove to plate and keep warm. Add beans to same pan so bacon fat and juices mingle with tomato sauce, stir until hot. Tip beans onto plate. Eat very quickly.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

With a bit of pulled pork (just finished welding up my ugly drum smoker) , nicely warmed up, they are good.
Straight out of the can...? Are you kiddin'........?

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Well I used to come to TC for the music and wine recommendations. Now I gotta add food!! :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like baked beans but my peculiarity is that I add curry powder while cooking and then drain most of the sauce away afterwards. I drain the sauce as I like baked beans on buttered toast but too much sauce makes the bread soggy. I also have a couple of tablespoonfuls on the rare occasion I have a fry/grill-up.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> I like baked beans but my peculiarity is that I add curry powder while cooking and then drain most of the sauce away afterwards. I drain the sauce as I like baked beans on buttered toast but too much sauce makes the bread soggy. I also have a couple of tablespoonfuls on the rare occasion I have a fry/grill-up.


I drain them when I have them on toast but never tried adding curry powder. Might try that!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Sunday morning treat on toast
Sometimes with sweet chilli sauce
Sometimes with melted cheese 
Sometimes with both.
hhhhmmmm


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

They're okay; I've had them as a side dish with various things, but they're not one of my favorite forms of beans 

I'd rather have bean salad or Mexican refried beans or something


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I love Campbells or Heinz pork and beans. I used to buy the big can and eat it right after opening it without even heating it up.

Works best with dining room windows open.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I love em because it's so versatile, goes with almost anything or just plain outta can! The wind concerto that comes afterwards is all part of the fun of the humble baked beans!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes indeed! That's what I was implying! :lol:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Enjoyment of Baked Beans clearly taking the lead right now.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I never buy cans of stuff baked months ago LOL Too much salt and preservation chemicals. It so easy to boil your own beans. Keep them immersed in water over night to soak, discard the water, then boil it under pressure or in a normal pot. You may add what you like...I use tomato juice, parsley leafs, a little olive oil...It goes well with smoked meat, grilled peppers, caramelized onion...chilli and so on.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

We probably got a lot of Brits on the poll for the overwhelming success of the "Love 'em" vote. Am I right?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Beans are the easiest to cultivate yourself, they grow quickly and do equally well in a small pot as long as you keep them well watered.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I recant my statement!

USA baked beans (in molasses) are gross, but UK baked beans are *delicious*


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Paper plates a must!!


Peasant! ....... :devil:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Fugue Meister said:


> We probably got a lot of Brits on the poll for the overwhelming success of the "Love 'em" vote. Am I right?


English (not British) and would rather sit on the opened tin than eat them. Ugh!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Fugue Meister said:


> We probably got a lot of Brits on the poll for the overwhelming success of the "Love 'em" vote. Am I right?


Possibly. Baked beans on sale in UK are probably different from those produced and on sale in other parts of the world.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Not a big fan of any bean dish. American style baked beans I sometimes enoy. Refried beans (Mexican?) I don't like too much. In either style I feel like I'm going to choke on bean paste.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I have always liked baked beans and find them cheap, tasty, goes with toast a treat, a good source of protein, and easily assimilated by my iffy digestive system. But now I only eat gluten-free brands - I am not coeliac, but I do feel ill if I eat refined white flour, and some beans sauces are bulked out with modified wheat starch.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If memory serves, Gloucestershire and England cricketer Jack Russell would eat baked beans nearly every day when touring the Indian subcontinent as it was the only food that could safeguard his delicate constitution against Delhi Belly. As these winter tours lasted for months I pity the team-mate who had to room with him.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> If memory serves, Gloucestershire and England cricketer Jack Russell would eat baked beans nearly every day when touring the Indian subcontinent as it was the only food that could safeguard his delicate constitution against Delhi Belly. As these winter tours lasted for months I pity the team-mate who had to room with him.


It's one of the healthiest staple foods around - nearly zero fat content, a full can will give you a decent serve of protein, contains natural fibre etc. at a near "free price". Perfect for camping, and some "wind stories" later....


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Baked beans are on a short list of my least favorite foods.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Sure, but they're relegated to the back of the cupboard and only there in case of "we've nothing else to eat"/too lazy incipient about to starve rather than shop kinda apathy scenarios.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Bacon and beans with pasta

Cook up some pasta.

Now put a bit of oil in a skillet, add a finely chopped onion and chopped bacon to taste.
Fry until the bacon is as crisp as you like it, stirring regularly to prevent the onion from burning.
Add a can of baked beans and the cooked, strained pasta.

Mix it all together.

Food for a king, with only five ingredients, but make sure you pray before you start, because it is absolutely sinful.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

ArtMusic said:


> It's one of the healthiest staple foods around - nearly zero fat content, a full can will give you a decent serve of protein, contains natural fibre etc. at a near "free price". Perfect for camping, and some "wind stories" later....


Agreed. Jack was a bit of a fitness/health fanatic - as were a few English wicketkeepers such as Bob Taylor and Alan Knott.

As regards the camping and 'wind stories'...


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Great clip there, elgar!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

ArtMusic said:


> Great clip there, elgar!


My pleasure. :tiphat:


----------

